# ?? hooking up tq cell booster



## markmcintosh (Jul 23, 2007)

I was wondering if someone can explane how to hook up the 1 cell cell booster to the new havoc speed control. Not sure what they mean by the positive and negitive tabs. 
Thanks


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

markmcintosh said:


> I was wondering if someone can explane how to hook up the 1 cell cell booster to the new havoc speed control. Not sure what they mean by the positive and negitive tabs.
> Thanks


you hook the booster to the pos. and neg. wires going to your battery from the speed control. make sure you leave the switch to your speed contol in the off position at all times and never hook more the a 1s lipo when the booster is in line plugged into the reciever or not.


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

With the Havoc i beleive you need to turn the switch on then back off to get the esc to come on. (they are wired different inside , if you read the instructions on receiver pack use i beleive that is what is says to do)


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Butters16 said:


> With the Havoc i beleive you need to turn the switch on then back off to get the esc to come on. (they are wired different inside , if you read the instructions on receiver pack use i beleive that is what is says to do)


 i run mine with a xbr wasn't sure about that. the xbr i have to leave it off. thanks for info


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

has anyone had any problems with the tq cell booster? i hooked mine up to my havoc 13.5 i cell like you guys said and when i pluggged the battery in puff! instant smoke from the booster! any insight? thanks.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

racin17 said:


> has anyone had any problems with the tq cell booster? i hooked mine up to my havoc 13.5 i cell like you guys said and when i pluggged the battery in puff! instant smoke from the booster! any insight? thanks.


ur not the first one. there were a few, including 2 of my friends that had them smoke up after a few weeks, i think it might have been a bad batch idk...


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

maxxgullo said:


> ur not the first one. there were a few, including 2 of my friends that had them smoke up after a few weeks, i think it might have been a bad batch idk...


thanks max for the info, i know of three so far.


----------



## rcinsane1 (Mar 4, 2004)

markmcintosh said:


> I was wondering if someone can explane how to hook up the 1 cell cell booster to the new havoc speed control. Not sure what they mean by the positive and negitive tabs.
> Thanks



The positive is red colored, and the negative is black colored, Ya big dummy!! :tongue: Payback made....LMAO!!!:jest:


----------



## StanTheMan (Sep 25, 2001)

*Boy they stink when they Burn up*

My Friend Mike Bought It. Worked Fine or 3 heats of races. Mike goes out to the main and Poof runs back to the pits and its Smoke-in. Stunk up the pits Bad. This was At Lails Motor Speedway.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

I saw 4 tq booster's go up in smoke this past weekend in Maine


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

my replacement unit from tq cells was ok at first then a cloud of smoke!!!!
no more booster for me. i just power my transpnder off my receiver pack.


----------

